# 8chan refugee safe space



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello 8chan refugees, feel free to use this thread as a safe space to whine like a little faggot about being an oppressed white man.


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Aug 5, 2019)

8chins I recommend exercise diet and socializing with people.  If you must talk to a therapist, theirs no shame if it makes you less of a loser


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 5, 2019)

get the fuck out of here, no one wants you faggots


----------



## HeyYou (Aug 5, 2019)

Remember, it's _your _job to assimilate to our culture.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 5, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> get the fuck out of here, no one wants you faggots



Watch your naziphobic language. This is a safe space.


----------



## Tetra (Aug 5, 2019)

>whyte pipo master race
>jews control all the media and governments
>jews not white


pick one and only one faggots


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Aug 5, 2019)

8chan niggers better migrate to 7chan. its been long dead since


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Aug 5, 2019)

Congratulations on escaping the frying pan, welcome to the fire.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Aug 5, 2019)

We must secure the existence of our forum and a future for bullyciding troons


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 5, 2019)

Reddit and Voat already have incel subforums. Send 'em thataway.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 5, 2019)

Tetraphobia said:


> >whyte pipo master race
> >jews control all the media and governments
> >jews not white
> 
> ...


it resembles a SRS process where the penis becomes a fauxgina.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Aug 5, 2019)

We need to completely rebuild /cuteboys/ on Kiwi Farms now. Please.


----------



## Tsumungo (Aug 5, 2019)

8chan actually got shut down this time?



Memeanon said:


> 8chan niggers better migrate to 7chan. its been long dead since


How about 711chan for migration?


----------



## gobbogobb (Aug 5, 2019)

Die weebs


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 5, 2019)

Oh come on, you guys. This is going to be equal parts funny and completely infuriating, just like every other day on the Farms.


----------



## betterbullocks (Aug 5, 2019)

Unironically send all the incels to wizchan. Incels make up a portion of a bunch of different boards and forums, but many times aren't the majority (see: /r9k/). If you want a "home," go there. That's literally its express purpose.

Miscellaneous 8chan refugees, just lurk for a bit. You know the rules.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 5, 2019)

8chan is just the trial run for the US Government to do the same to Mexicans and Black People.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 5, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> 8chan is just the trial run for the *Deep State* to do the same to *White Men* and *Christians* .


----------



## Recoil (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## CWCissey (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm CWCissey, and I speak for the Farms.
We do not condone mass murder with the use of firearms


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 5, 2019)

You don't get to bring friends.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Aug 5, 2019)

Tsumungo said:


> How about 711chan for migration?


Yes.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 5, 2019)

hey guys hurr durr i'm from 8chan durrrrrrrr


----------



## ZB 584 (Aug 5, 2019)

Please bring back the newfag banner so we can discriminate against these people.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 5, 2019)

GuyKazama said:


> Please bring back the newfag banner so we can discriminate against these people.



Letter avatars say enough


----------



## ZB 584 (Aug 5, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> Letter avatars say enough


I want something like this:




Disclaimer: I support the state and sovereignty of Israel.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 5, 2019)

As a 2 year veteran, I can say that we love Israel too much for you to be here. Please find the nearest exit, and make sure no assprints get on the door.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Aug 5, 2019)

Allow 8chan members in only when they provide a personal manifesto.

Then we report them to the FBI.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## AJ 447 (Aug 5, 2019)

I thought 8chan believed all refugees were bad.


----------



## $MY_COCK (Aug 5, 2019)

Send them all to bunkerchan and let the Stalinboos take care of them, Red Army style.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 5, 2019)

not my fault they shit up their own site, the last thing I want is for them to shit up this site as well


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 5, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> not my fault they shit up their own site, that last thing I want is for them to shit up this site as well



Don't worry, all the pro-Israel talk will drive them away.


----------



## farts_meller (Aug 5, 2019)

8ch is up on tor


			http://oxwugzccvk3dk6tj.onion
		

If it comes to it,  there is now a zeronet site,  too. 

dstormer6em3i4km.onion is Daily Stormer's forever home,  normieweb has been taken away by corporate America again. Bitmitigate,  too.


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 5, 2019)

Finally, people newer than me that I can hate! hahaha thats right guys what faggots, we hate them right guys?!


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 5, 2019)

farts_meller said:


> 8ch is up on tor
> 
> 
> http://oxwugzccvk3dk6tj.onion
> ...



Bitmitigate is probably more just Francisco at Frantech pulling their hosting. Frantech (BuyVM) did the same thing to us.


----------



## farts_meller (Aug 5, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Bitmitigate is probably more just Francisco at Frantech pulling their hosting. Frantech (BuyVM) did the same thing to us.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 5, 2019)

farts_meller said:


> (phoneposter)



SPOILER YOUR PHONE SCREENSHOTS. JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 5, 2019)

lmao good


----------



## farts_meller (Aug 5, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> SPOILER YOUR PHONE SCREENSHOTS. JESUS CHRIST.


Who gives a fuck? I am proudly lazy. My first real good modem was a Hayes 300 when they first came out, but had acoustically coupled to the university's VAX and PDPs before that. Save your elitism for somebody who cares.

I know this was intended as an elitist threat, but you suck at elitism.

For fuck's sake, y'all missed data related to 8ch that has been on kf in an 8ch thread most of today.


----------



## The Saltening (Aug 5, 2019)

8chan is gay lmao


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 5, 2019)

farts_meller said:


> Who gives a fuck? I am proudly lazy. My first real good modem was a Hayes 300 when they first came out, but had acoustically coupled to the university's VAX and PDPs before that. Save your elitism for somebody who cares.



That's some nice boomerposting you got going.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm just glad it's gone. Keeping the ashes dispersed is always preferable.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 5, 2019)

farts_meller said:


> I know this was intended as an elitist threat, but you suck at elitism.
> 
> For fuck's sake, y'all missed data related to 8ch that has been on kf in an 8ch thread most of today.



We aren't spastics who believe promoting accelerationists is somehow a good idea.

Tarrant is the retarded Brevik, and I feel sorry for those who think Brenton Tarrant was smart.


----------



## farts_meller (Aug 5, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> That's some nice boomerposting you got going.


Keep digging your hole deeper.

Feel free to explain how people posting shit like this all day fucking long is superior to a screenshot, when all they are are glorified screenshots:






Personally, I think anybody that bothers to maintain twitter and/or fb accounts are fucking low-rent low brain hp faggots.

Also, early gen x, not boomer. Got into computers early. college early, too. Everyone millenials whine like cunts about must be boomers… vomit.

NORMAL people say "THANKS FOR THAT DATA". Idiots complain about the method used to present the data in some weird form of snobbery.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 5, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Bitmitigate is probably more just Francisco at Frantech pulling their hosting. Frantech (BuyVM) did the same thing to us.


Funny. Frantech is perfectly happy to host pro-pedophile sites, and controlled opposition 'nazis' like Christopher Cantwell.

How very intriguing that they kick people off for genuine free speech.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Aug 5, 2019)

Look I don't mind 8channers coming here, just come here legally.  We have a process for these things.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 5, 2019)

farts_meller said:


> Keep digging your hole deeper.
> 
> Feel free to explain how people posting shit like this all day fucking long is superior to a screenshot, when all they are are glorified screenshots:
> 
> ...



archive.md and archive.org for archival, nigger.

Also, claims not to be boomer but doesn't get the boomer meme. Nice exposing yourself, faggot.


----------



## Calooby (Aug 5, 2019)

Just remember 8channers, I'm not stuck here with you, you're stuck here with ME!

I WILL fuck your assholes off!


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Aug 5, 2019)

Remember Rule 33, Lurk Moar.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 5, 2019)

So if say, somebody were some great big dummy who did it for free on some obscure niche board that got like three posts a month, is there some "type the dns number in directly" style way to slide in through the side door?
Asking for a  friend who totally isn't me.


----------



## Samoyed (Aug 5, 2019)

farts_meller said:


> Keep digging your hole deeper.
> 
> Feel free to explain how people posting shit like this all day fucking long is superior to a screenshot, when all they are are glorified screenshots:
> 
> ...


 - This quote is from an 8chan user. His body is 100% NaCl.


----------



## $MY_COCK (Aug 5, 2019)

To all 8chan refugees:


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 5, 2019)

The 8chan refugees have started raping all the profiles with anime girl pictures, multiculutrism doesn't work.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 5, 2019)

farts_meller said:


> NORMAL people say "THANKS FOR THAT DATA". Idiots complain about the method used to present the data in some weird form of snobbery.


And why do you come to Kiwifarms expecting people to act like normal people you stupid faggot?


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 5, 2019)

It looks like a caravan of virgins is on the way.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 5, 2019)

I for one welcome our new 8chan overlords.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 5, 2019)

farts_meller said:


> Who gives a fuck? I am proudly lazy. My first real good modem was a Hayes 300 when they first came out, but had acoustically coupled to the university's VAX and PDPs before that. Save your elitism for somebody who cares.
> 
> I know this was intended as an elitist threat, but you suck at elitism.
> 
> For fuck's sake, y'all missed data related to 8ch that has been on kf in an 8ch thread most of today.


It's not even hard to put your pictures as thumbnails. I edited your post to do so, and it's just a few taps and having huge ass pictures is a pain to scroll.


----------



## Remove Goat (Aug 5, 2019)

We don't want any


----------



## Ягода (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm just glad that there is a new wave of faggots to bitch about and the previous wavers can now feel almost like old timers.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 5, 2019)

George Soros did nothing wrong


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Aug 5, 2019)

hello, am refugee, barely speak kiwi. can have free updoots? thank in advance : ^ )


----------



## Wendy Carter (Aug 5, 2019)

Such pleasant individuals.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 5, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Such pleasant individuals.
> 
> View attachment 877900


Why would an 8chan anon even have a Twitter account though, considering how stupid Twitter is now


----------



## Recoil (Aug 5, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Such pleasant individuals.
> 
> View attachment 877900


A lot of these cats know we don't tolerate the bullshit that constitutes 80% of their posting.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Aug 5, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Such pleasant individuals.



One could even call them exceptionally pleasant.


----------



## c-no (Aug 5, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Such pleasant individuals.
> 
> View attachment 877900


There is nothing wrong with being gay and going onto Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 6, 2019)

First it'll be incoherent usernames of random numbers,

next it'll be the normalization of loli hentai on the website.


----------



## Spoonge (Aug 6, 2019)

c-no said:


> There is nothing wrong with being gay and going onto Kiwi Farms.


Speak for yourself, sucking dick is a killing crime where I'm from.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Aug 6, 2019)

We're the last bastion. I swear to fucking christ, Trump didn't build a wall, we did. Don't fuck this up. No more of your fag manifesto bullshit. If you want to shoot a place up, do us a favor and put a gun in your mouth and remember to angle it low so it blows out your brain stem so we don't have to pay for your fucktarded life support.


----------



## WutangLee (Aug 6, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> First it'll be incoherent usernames of random numbers,
> 
> next it'll be the normalization of loli hentai on the website.



8chan was mostly /pol/acks (a very rabid version) and /v/irgins (a rather enlightened kind). I don't think their /a/ ever grew much.


----------



## hugegeymo (Aug 6, 2019)

KF: Dead for most of a day even when its host isn't even targeted by silicon valley
/cow/: Back up on a new site a few hours after 8chan is executed by the internet illuminati

Checkmate libtards


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 6, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Such pleasant individuals.
> 
> View attachment 877900



A relief to know they (likely) won't stink us up with the eternal autism they emit. Won't stop people, but it's likely.


----------



## PN 801 (Aug 6, 2019)

8chan faggots are the extremes of the 4chan.

this is like taking in commiefags from democrat party to republican college party.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 6, 2019)

Send them all to Wizardchan. They belong there.


----------



## $MY_COCK (Aug 6, 2019)

hugegeymo said:


> KF: Dead for most of a day even when its host isn't even targeted by silicon valley
> /cow/: Back up on a new site a few hours after 8chan is executed by the internet illuminati
> 
> Checkmate libtards


So where did the /cow/ herd wander to?


----------



## John Titor (Aug 6, 2019)

Build the (fire)wall!


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 6, 2019)

Gavrilo Princip did nothing wrong.


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Aug 6, 2019)

As long as they pay their jizya, they may freely live in the KiwiKaliphate.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 6, 2019)

farts_meller said:


> I am proudly lazy.


I didn't know you were a nigger.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Aug 6, 2019)

Asking a question for the 8channers, before the postal situation happened, how many government agents shitposted on your boards?


----------



## hugegeymo (Aug 6, 2019)

$MY_COCK said:


> So where did the /cow/ herd wander to?


(310) 569-1516‬  Call for login info cause otherwise journos and goons will ddos us to death


----------



## ️ronic (Aug 6, 2019)

hugegeymo said:


> (310) 569-1516‬  Call for login info cause otherwise journos and goons will ddos us to death







It's a trap.


----------



## Enig (Aug 6, 2019)

The current safe reorganized anti-communist computer federal mind infiltration proof bunker for /cow/ is Top Secret, hidden in the FAR reaches of the far imageboard _data fields_. These hangman rope global federal gangster gunmen saw to it to shut down 8chan to silence *all *dissidents against their gangster computer plot to turn all American people into _one world autism slaves_. Make copies for yourself! The only way to save yourself from this living pink boy global nazi soviet hell is to send an IBM typewriter or call *(310) 569-1516* for your _ONLY HOPE FOR THE FUTURE_


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 6, 2019)

People need to start calling to know wtf is going on here.

Also I'm all for a refugee board for them... As long as we have a fucking wall around it


----------



## superthermite (Aug 6, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> People need to start calling to know wtf is going on here.
> 
> Also I'm all for a refugee board for them... As long as we have a fucking wall around it


I want refugees to come in record numbers, but they have to come in LEGALLY


----------



## ️ronic (Aug 6, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> People need to start calling to know wtf is going on here.
> 
> Also I'm all for a refugee board for them... As long as we have a fucking wall around it


It's only fair that we treat refugees like equals... but in a separate manner.


----------



## Casey0714 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks.



|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> Asking a question for the 8channers, before the postal situation happened, how many government agents shitposted on your boards?


It's hard to really say. Most of that kinda stuff was kept to whatever popped up on the hot-thread section or the politics ones and there'd be a few copycat threads trying to ride off the drama but it tended to stay pretty well contained to those areas from what I saw. Kinda surprised to be honest. It was pretty easy to spot folks doing it. Nuance doesn't really seem to register with those types.
(inb4 post about me not having nuance and missing sarcasm in the question.)


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 8, 2019)

NONE OF THEM ARE SAFE.


----------



## Enig (Aug 8, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> NONE OF THEM ARE SAFE.


The only safe way and one TRUE way to defeat the gangster computer god overall plan for one world communism by turning the internet into a slothish fat hell world for frankenstein Disney robots is to call *(310) 569-1516* _RIGHT NOW_


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Aug 8, 2019)

I say make all the new 8chaniggers mods if they tell us who Q is.

I genuinely believe that they can't possibly be worse than our current crop.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 9, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Also I'm all for a refugee board for them... As long as we have a fucking wall around it


We have already one


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 9, 2019)

Wouldn't they be invaders? Rapists. Criminals. Send them back! Send them back! Make KF great again!


----------



## VonSexyman (Aug 9, 2019)

Where is the line for my gibs?  We are all immigrants, bigots.


----------



## AstaSilva (Aug 11, 2019)

Why is no one migrating to 7chan?


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 11, 2019)

So did any refugees actually turn up or is this just five pages of 'You can't sit with us' when nobody even wants to?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 11, 2019)

AstaSilva said:


> Why is no one migrating to 7chan?


7 is one less than 8. Why would you want to go backwards?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 11, 2019)

Why not make 9chan?


----------



## VonSexyman (Aug 11, 2019)

I never was one for bunkers, but I'm going to see how things play out.  PPH and user numbers still very low across the ones I'm aware of.

Also any tips on how to infiltr- er, assimilate successfully into Kiwi society?


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 12, 2019)

Imagine if a bunch of fatherless, ingrate, ill-disciplined toddlers ran into your home, begging for refuge from the cold, dark street.

Mr Tickles would torture and kill every last one of them for funsies. This is not a nice place.


----------



## TheNiggerWord (Aug 13, 2019)

So their Twitter has been suspended as well...


----------



## AmokSweptMeFromMyFeet (Aug 14, 2019)

In a world without 8chan, how are the next Tarrant going to emerge?


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 14, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> People need to start calling to know wtf is going on here.
> 
> Also I'm all for a refugee board for them... As long as we have a fucking wall around it



Just give Brennan a board and be done with it.


----------



## betterbullocks (Aug 14, 2019)

Frozen Fishsticks said:


> Allow 8chan members in only when they provide a personal manifesto.
> 
> Then we report them to the FBI.


Not half bad, it'll cut out the middle man since all their shit ends up archived here anyways. Synergy


----------



## Obligatory Keeper Option (Sep 23, 2019)

#392
Any update on when 8chan will be back on normieweb, where it's at on the Dark Net or where the non-fed posters set up an interim base of ops?

The ones I've found so far, endchan, kissu, bunkerchan, smuglo, etc are all either ghost towns or on life support.

And the Zeronet & TOR addresses I have no longer work.

Also, anyone have references to the pdf libraries & various archives that are prime targets for memory-holing?

Boards like /killcen/ & others like it.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Sep 23, 2019)

AstaSilva said:


> Why is no one migrating to 7chan?



7chan is the closest we have to halfchan, before it became whatever it is now. It was once a thing of beauty, and now it's only semi-active. I still enjoy it.


----------



## TinaP (Oct 30, 2019)

I really hope 8kun turns out to be a decent revival and not just some scam by that asian fellow.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 2, 2020)

Looks like Ron/Jim are still working on their new experimental Tor alternative.






						Odin – Is It Wet Yet?
					






					isitwetyet.com
				




It's basically a spin-off of this Tor alternative by name. Also, I heard that ever since Epik refused service to 8chan/kun they instead mitigate DDoS attacks by themselves. From another source, it said that 8kun owners made their own clearnet domain host and DDoS protection. But when I did a WHOIS lookup, it said they're using Eranet International Unlimited - the same hosting service that the Daily Stormer used under .name after Charlottesville that worked for them for about a year until the second shosh happened following El Paso when they moved from .name to .su.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Apr 2, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> Looks like Ron/Jim are still working on their new experimental Tor alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, nig... The last post on this thread was in October last year.
8kun is still up as 8kun.top, but why anyone would want to go to that dead board is beyond me.
Their most active board is /pnd/ (basically /pol/ just without the name) and it has a max userbase of about 800ISPs. So there's people still going there, but the posting speed is very slow. Everyone who hasn't been living under a rock has ditched 8chan completely, most of them only joined it because of gaymergate, fuck me that's going back a bit come to think of it.
4chan is still shit, but 8kun is offering no alternative to that.
It's a very broken, and generally unsecure site. And the fact you can't really make your own board sort of defeats the purpose of it completely
Those who used frequent 8chan and aren't total faggots can easily assimilate here, people are generally very inwardly friendly here from my experience,  as long as people aren't constantly saying "I uSeD tO bE oN 8ChAn LOL!" because funnily enough, this place doesn't seem to be a complete self assuring echo chamber.

Having to go through all that tor shit and trusting entirely in something that's essentially a tor alternative sounds like a fucking LARP to pretend people are on some sort of "secret internet club".
Interesting that Jim isn't just giving up on this, I never really stopped to consider what he was up to these days. It's like he's so desperately trying to stay relevant because 8chan essentially gave him the popularity and attention he craved, the whole power and commanding aspect you get from being an admin of some fairly popular site was what he was ultimately seeking as far as I am aware.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 2, 2020)

Fireman Sam said:


> Damn, nig... The last post on this thread was in October last year.
> 8kun is still up as 8kun.top, but why anyone would want to go to that dead board is beyond me.
> Their most active board is /pnd/ (basically /pol/ just without the name) and it has a max userbase of about 800ISPs. So there's people still going there, but the posting speed is very slow. Everyone who hasn't been living under a rock has ditched 8chan completely, most of them only joined it because of gaymergate, fuck me that's going back a bit come to think of it.
> 4chan is still shit, but 8kun is offering no alternative to that.
> ...


Personally, I support Ron and Jim Watkins. I've been following Project Odin pretty carefully, and it seems they're trying to reclaim the internet for everybody. I don't think many free speech advocates have been vocal enough on this mainly for ideological reasons. The truth is that white nationalists have been fighting vigorously for internet freedom since at least 2017. But each site handled it a bit differently. The Daily Stormer simply jumped from web host to web host until they finally found one that sticked and used a 1A friendly DDoS protection service that's now owned by Rob Monster, Stormfront responded by taking it to court (and winning) while 8chan tried the same methods that the Daily Stormer used, failed, so they created their own everything to keep it up. Zeronet is a honeypot, which was proved to be accurate by the Daily Beast after the IP addresses of 08chan users was leaked, and Tor can be used the same way in that the FBI can collect user’s IP addresses and VPN services in hidden service takedowns on Tor. Lokinet from the last I heard is still under development in it's early stages, so it's susceptible to attack, but otherwise the developers of Lokinet are ideologically aligned with the owners of 8kun. Also, the Daily Stormer had to use custom exit nodes, because either Tor or some left-wing activists were cutting them off IIRC. I remember reading this on Weev's Gab before it got banned. And not only that, but even Tor websites aren't immune to DDoS attacks, as we saw with 8chan moving there.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Apr 2, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> Personally, I support Ron and Jim Watkins. I've been following Project Odin pretty carefully, and it seems they're trying to reclaim the internet for everybody. I don't think many free speech advocates have been vocal enough on this mainly for ideological reasons. The truth is that white nationalists have been fighting vigorously for internet freedom since at least 2017. But each site handled it a bit differently. The Daily Stormer simply jumped from web host to web host until they finally found one that sticked and used a 1A friendly DDoS protection service that's now owned by Rob Monster, Stormfront responded by taking it to court (and winning) while 8chan tried the same methods that the Daily Stormer used, failed, so they created their own everything to keep it up. Zeronet is a honeypot, which was proved to be accurate by the Daily Beast after the IP addresses of 08chan users was leaked, and Tor can be used the same way in that the FBI can collect user’s IP addresses and VPN services in hidden service takedowns on Tor. Lokinet from the last I heard is still under development in it's early stages, so it's susceptible to attack, but otherwise the developers of Lokinet are ideologically aligned with the owners of 8kun.


Free speech should be protected, no one is arguing against this. So any project that would actually gain traction and would work securely is good... One of my initial concerns regarding projects like Zeronet was that they were honeypots or simply insecure for their use. I had minor concerns about functionality. Zeronet turned out to be a honeypot, my instincts told me to stay well away from it at any rate. The issue is a lot of these projects essentially were shared around completely anonymously on anonymous boards where no one knows who anyone is, this alone should have made people wary about Zeronet. I recall it was shilled hard on places like /pol/, hardly the most trusting of places.
One of the things people would have to consider is that with things like Project Odin, even if they worked without a hitch tomorrow, who are the people who would fundamentally use these services? Will it turn into an echochamber scenario where yes, you are essentially allowed to say whatever it is you want to say, but you are strictly cordoned off to this particular part of the internet or board. You can speak among likeminded individuals if you are a white nationalist or whatever, but whatever ideas you collaborate with risk being stuck on these particular networks.
I have not been following Project Odin so I don't really have any grounds to stand on here, I'm not a white nationalist either, but I'd be lying if I said I haven't felt the increasing tightness on internet control since about 2015. So I'm in agreement with you there, internet free speech is fundamentally something to work towards. And if it provides a home to all 8chanfags then so be it also.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 2, 2020)

Fireman Sam said:


> Free speech should be protected, no one is arguing against this. So any project that would actually gain traction and would work securely is good... One of my initial concerns regarding projects like Zeronet was that they were honeypots or simply insecure for their use. I had minor concerns about functionality. Zeronet turned out to be a honeypot, my instincts told me to stay well away from it at any rate. The issue is a lot of these projects essentially were shared around completely anonymously on anonymous boards where no one knows who anyone is, this alone should have made people wary about Zeronet. I recall it was shilled hard on places like /pol/, hardly the most trusting of places.
> One of the things people would have to consider is that with things like Project Odin, even if they worked without a hitch tomorrow, who are the people who would fundamentally use these services? Will it turn into an echochamber scenario where yes, you are essentially allowed to say whatever it is you want to say, but you are strictly cordoned off to this particular part of the internet or board. You can speak among likeminded individuals if you are a white nationalist or whatever, but whatever ideas you collaborate with risk being stuck on these particular networks.
> I have not been following Project Odin so I don't really have any grounds to stand on here, I'm not a white nationalist either, but I'd be lying if I said I haven't felt the increasing tightness on internet control since about 2015. So I'm in agreement with you there, internet free speech is fundamentally something to work towards. And if it provides a home to all 8chanfags then so be it also.


Not only that, but the owners of Tor in the Tor Project are all shitlib anyway. They denounced the Daily Stormer and cut off the nodes that kept the website up so they had to use their own ones IIRC. And like I said before, 8chan's website got DDoS'd on there, so I'm wondering if this Odin project can withstand prolonged attacks by activists.


----------



## Sammy (Apr 23, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Why not make 9chan?


AND THEN HE DID IT.
This is probably your fault you know.


----------



## Shoj (Apr 23, 2020)

VonSexyman said:


> I never was one for bunkers, but I'm going to see how things play out.  PPH and user numbers still very low across the ones I'm aware of.
> 
> Also any tips on how to infiltr- er, assimilate successfully into Kiwi society?


Don't be a sped, be nice to Null, and keep your tism to a minimum


----------



## Sammy (Apr 26, 2020)

Shoj said:


> Don't be a sped, be nice to Null, and keep your tism to a minimum


Basically this. Read more than you write. If you feel like being a goofy chimp do it in TSIC, that's the funzone. Most of the rest of the farms are* SRS BUSINESS, *and if you're being disengenuous or stupid in those discussion threads you're painting a target on your head.
And this is a totalitarian dictatorship, Dear Leader can kill you if you try to piss in his cheerios off and nobody will weep for you. I've seen tenured cwcki oldfags go down that way as recently as last year for one shitty profile message that was asking for it.

Also don't participate in any autism fueled revolution attempts. Like, you can come back from it, but its really not worth it.


----------



## MaleTears (Apr 26, 2020)

8kun was shit while it lasted, what's the moral we can all learn from 8kun?


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Apr 26, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> The Daily Stormer simply jumped from web host to web host until they finally found one that sticked and used a 1A friendly DDoS protection service that's now owned by Rob Monster,


This rather ironic given recent events. I wonder if Epic will start going back on some of the sites they host now that theyve expelled 9chan. Daily Stormer draws alot of attention and journos love writing stories to put pressure over things like this.


----------

